# Gold Ram Eggs



## dave56

The Gold Rams bred this morning. Another batch of fry to raise;-)


----------



## pennyls9332

that is so cool. i was so excited to raise baby gbr's but sadly both of mine died for what seems to be no reason  good luck with the babies and post pictures!!!


----------



## dave56

Unfortunately the eggs were infertile. The parents devoured them about 3 hrs. after the post. Probably take them a few tries at spawning to get it right. I thought the eggs looked too white.
Always another spawn to look forward to.;-)


----------



## pennyls9332

oh yes. give it a few weeks lol


----------



## willow

aww what a shame they were infertile.
good luck for next time.


----------



## Barry gibb

Are they a new pair dave? The golden rams and electric rams are the hardest of the rams to breed, like willow said there a very infertile breed of rams, the germans and bolivisn rams are the easyest of the rams to breed. After a couple of failed attemps theu usely get it right, and there great to watch, as the parents move them around there new home, just like little day trips, oh i love my gbr

Barry


----------



## willow

i found my fire-mouth cichlids like that,they would move the fry around the tank,
i had to be careful not to bother them by being near the tank too much,
as they would hide the fry away,and the male would go for me when i 
approached the tank,even feeding time,i had to be quick with whatever
things i needed to do,until he was happy to let them out by themselves....
maybe i should get another pair...hmmmm


----------



## dave56

Barry gibb said:


> Are they a new pair dave? The golden rams and electric rams are the hardest of the rams to breed, like willow said there a very infertile breed of rams, the germans and bolivisn rams are the easyest of the rams to breed. After a couple of failed attemps theu usely get it right, and there great to watch, as the parents move them around there new home, just like little day trips, oh i love my gbr
> 
> Barry


They are fairly new. I picked them up about 6 weeks ago. 
I'm with you on the goldies being hard to breed. The biggest factor is finding fertile males. I don't think the 2 I have are. I bred these fish years ago, and from what I remember, they were a corker back then to. LOL They have spawned a few times now, and none of the eggs were fertile. I moved them into the wifes Discus tank. Even if we don't get fry, their still nice fish to watch. The males spar on a regular basis.


----------



## Barry gibb

Willow 
I was going for fire mouth at the start of my newest tank a year or so ago but decided to move my rams and apsistos in to the bigger newer set up, glad i did in the end as there big rams now and a could get other cichlid as well as the gbr are not as agresive. My oldest pair are pros at it now and the use the same areas for pits, and the wood i have has great wee concaves on them and the fry eat all the algae that gathers in theses concaves. Love watching them, great wee fish.

Aye usel start 5males 2 females, dave
Then send the one's not up to the job back to the aquatic store. The females are protected straight away buy the strongest males. Av got a couple males that like a square of but thats all it ever is, the girls rule the roast in my tank the fellas just get on with it.


----------

